# 3 Pistes Cycle Scottish Highands



## tug benson (2 Dec 2013)

3 Pistes Cycle

entry opens Sun 1st Dec 2013

102miles or 165km

2,000m of climbing

http://3pistescycle.co.uk/

The Three Pistes Cycle Sportive takes you through some of the UK’s most remote countryside, past three ski centres, ascending eight categorised climbs – including the two highest road passes in the UK – then finishes by climbing the 4th highest road to Cairngorm Ski Centre in the heart of the UK’s only Arctic plateau. Once you have cycled all 102miles all riders who finish before 4pm can then jump on the funicular for a relaxing ride to the UK’s highest restaurant. After all of that… jump on one of our buses taking you back to the start in Pitlochry.
Alternatively, in the morning buses will also be available to take riders and bikes from Aviemore to the start at Pitlochry.

Also our vans will take kit bags from Start to Finish.
The three ski centre have been very encouraging, in particular Cairngorm who are offering every rider a free trip to the top of the mountain on their funicular.










Starting in Pitlochry the first 40km of rolling terrain will warm your legs up nicely towards the Spittal of Glenshee and the start of our first monster climb up Cairnwell to Glenshee Ski centre.
Named after the Mountain to the west (left) at the top of the climb The Cairnwell actually forms part of the runs of Glenshee Ski Resort with the surrounding Mountains of Cairn Aosda, Meall Odhar and Glas Maol surrounding the summit of the climb. The climb of The Cairnwell is on the main A93- The Old Military Road which runs north from Blairgowrie through the Cairngorm National Park. The climb itself starts at the Spittal Of Glenshee gradually gaining altitude through the beautiful, lush valley. Once the road heads to the right out of the Spittal Of Glenshee, the gradient intensifies up to 12% for the final section to the finish for a well earned coffee and slice of cake at the cafe at the top after the lung-bursting push up over the steep last kilometre. From the Glenshee Ski area you enjoy a long fast drop to Braemar and Royal Deeside from here we leave the A93 and hit three brutal rises in quick succession.
Gairnshiel Brig brings a smile to your face as you leave Deeside and join the most wintery road in the UK… Sally Traffic’s notorious A939. The climb from Gairnshiel over to Donside has what will no doubt be the fast section of the course for many with a wide steep descent to Cock Bridge and the start of the toughest climb, to our second ski centre of the day, The Lecht.




This is how Simon Warren describes it in his book 100 Greatest Climbs “A true monster of a climb through the heart of the Cairngorms, the road up to the Lecht Ski Centre is a simply stunning ride. You start your ascent from the beautiful Corgarff castle and straight away you hit 20% slopes – rough, relentlessly steep and twisting a little. Pass through the large orange gates used to close the road in winter – proof, if you hadn’t twigged already, that you’re heading into serious country. After an age on the opening steep gradient the road banks right to plateau before a brief downhill. What comes next will take your breath away. There, in front of you, painted on to the side of the mountain and looking like a giant flight of stairs, lies the rest of the climb. A short flat section ramps up hard, then almost levels before ramping hard again. Eventually you’ll bend around to the left and the battered, rugged road levels for good. In front of you is the Alpine-style Ski Centre, a simply awesome ride.”

After The Lecht we continue on the A939 and rolling countryside through Tomintoul towards Speyside, where the legs get 50km of well deserved flat(ish) roads as we make our way towards Aviemore and the final climb of the day from Loch Morlich to the car park of Cairngorm Ski Centre.

In its own right the final climb is not the toughest of the day, however it is still the 4th highest road in the country and with 97 miles already in your legs it will feel like trying to climb Alpe D’huez after first doing the Galibier and Glandon.

Feed stations will be dotted along the route at Glenshee, Lecht, Nethy Bridge and Glenmore.

The 3 Pistes Cycle Sportive is a timed cycle event. It is not a race. Entry details coming soon.


----------



## tug benson (2 Dec 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/3pistescycle


----------



## zizou (2 Dec 2013)

Looks a great route, the A to B nature of it puts me off a bit though.


----------



## Waspie (3 Dec 2013)

I've signed up. Looks a like belter of a route. Good do without the faff at the end but hopefully the route will be worth it.

Have climbed Cairngorm and the Lecht before and have done the Cairnwell pass from Braemar. Any other nasty surprises on the route?


----------



## tug benson (3 Dec 2013)

Some say my fat arse on a bike can be a nasty suprise


----------



## Waspie (3 Dec 2013)

tug benson said:


> Some say my fat arse on a bike can be a nasty suprise



Sounds horrific.


----------



## Fubar (3 Dec 2013)

tug benson said:


> Some say my fat arse on a bike can be a nasty suprise


 
I can vouch for that.


----------



## User6179 (3 Dec 2013)

I thought that's not that hilly till I noticed it was in metres and not feet


----------



## tug benson (3 Dec 2013)

Thats me sgned up for this one....All i need now is for the winter to be over with so i can start to give Sheriffmuir a pounding to get me fit


----------



## Waspie (4 Dec 2013)

tug benson said:


> Thats me sgned up for this one....All i need now is for the winter to be over with so i can start to give Sheriffmuir a pounding to get me fit



In the same boat, not feeling like I could tackle a route like that at the moment.


----------



## Fubar (5 Dec 2013)

From their Facebook page:

Fiona the outdoors feature writer from the Sunday Mail is looking to do a feature on some of you 3 Pisters. Primarily it's about why you are taking on such a big challenge. If interested please FB message 3 Pistes Cycle Sportive and we'll get you in touch with her


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (10 Dec 2013)

Yup signed up for this one with a few club mates. Went for the bus back option after emailing the organiser. He says there will be buses going all the time and once one is full then it leaves. Should be no hanging about and there will be munchies and refreshments on the bus. 

Should be slightly North of epic.


----------



## edindave (10 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yup signed up for this one with a few club mates. Went for the bus back option after emailing the organiser. He says there will be buses going all the time and *once one is full then it leaves*. Should be no hanging about and there will be munchies and refreshments on the bus.
> 
> Should be slightly North of epic.



Did you ask what size bus they use? ... could be quite a wait for you speed merchants!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Dec 2013)

edindave said:


> Did you ask what size bus they use? ... could be quite a wait for you speed merchants!


Lol, well i didn't but they said there would be buses coming and going all the time. I'd guess that that means they aren't huge. 

We can always hijack the bus or curl up in a ball in the back of the bus - depending on how hard it has been!


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2013)

Real men would cycle back to the start


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Dec 2013)

tug benson said:


> Real men would cycle back to the start


and it would then be free! 

I'll think about it....................


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Dec 2013)

Thought about it.......

Nah.


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2013)

Was up Sheriffmuir this afternoon, jesus christ my climbing legs have went missing...i hope we don`t get a long winter like we had at the start of this year, my fitness on the hills is shocking and am nowhere near ready for a ride like this


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Dec 2013)

tug benson said:


> Was up Sheriffmuir this afternoon, jesus christ my climbing legs have went missing...i hope we don`t get a long winter like we had at the start of this year, my fitness on the hills is shocking and am nowhere near ready for a ride like this


It's the off season though! 

I've gone back to intense turbo sessions and i am currently getting my ass kicked!! The sessions are so in your face that you end up a dribbling mess by the end. Still, you gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette. 

It will come good. We will be dancing up those hills come spring............faster than ever!


----------



## tug benson (12 Dec 2013)

Here is the strava for this route, it`s from one of the guys who is doing this sportive

http://www.strava.com/activities/4772977#


----------



## eck (13 Dec 2013)

Pah! Easy peasy, not much more than half the distance and half the climbing of the Snow Roads Audax (which takes place six days later). 
I wonder if anyone has entered both? 
Seriously, it looks a great event, and it does the Snow Roads climbs the stupid hard way so it will indeed be tough. For the benefit of those of you not familiar with the Snow Roads, the two climbs between Braemar and Cockbridge are now officially called Bastard 1 and Bastard 2. 
Good luck to everyone riding.


----------



## Angus444 (13 Dec 2013)

Sandwiched between Deeside Loop on 4th May and Cairngorm 100 on 14th June....great! Fantastic part of the country for riding......Was up the Lecht in Sept. Challenging, but the scenery and the descent was well worth it....


----------



## mcshroom (14 Dec 2013)

Can't be that hard - I've cycled up them with full camping gear* 

Looks like a good route. It's a shame they've had to go for a single direction ride and buses, but that area is stunning to ride through. Enjoy the 9 mile decent from Glenshee to Braemar 

I'll also vouch for the Deeside Loop on the 4th May. It's a very nice 200km ride from Forfar which takes in the Cairn O Mount and Cairnwell passes
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-218/



*The other way and over two days


----------



## format (5 Jan 2014)

Signed up, along with a few cycling pals. Should be great fun.


----------



## tug benson (7 Jan 2014)

format said:


> Signed up, along with a few cycling pals. Should be great fun.


Aye should be a good day, a painful day but still a good day


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jan 2014)

Beautiful route. Does it go up the mental hill for the Lecht? I struggle in a car for that one!


----------



## Martin McNeely (8 Jan 2014)

I'm hoping to do this one, think 'd struggle on my own tho.waiting on a few club mates signing up(plus my monthly wage lol).


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jan 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Beautiful route. Does it go up the mental hill for the Lecht? I struggle in a car for that one!



Yep it goes up the 20% (IIRC) climb up the South side to the Lecht. I wonder how many will stop for the tourists' favourite picture just before the climb


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jan 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Yep it goes up the 20% (IIRC) climb up the South side to the Lecht. I wonder how many will stop for the tourists' favourite picture just before the climb


Christ that hill seems huge to me. 
You're doing it wrong unless you stand in front of the "bridge" part!


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jan 2014)

Difficult to do when you are solo touring and without a tripod though 

(For the avoidance of doubt, I was heading South and came down that way rather than riding up it)


----------



## tug benson (8 Jan 2014)

I ain`t going to lie, i am pooing myself at the thought of this ride, am dreading the Lecht, and i don`t no what sort of state i am going to be in by the time i hit the last climb up to the Cairngorm ski centre.

I really need to drop my weight


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jan 2014)

I would be tempted if I was fitter and had more spare time.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (10 Jan 2014)

BrumJim said:


> I would be tempted if I was fitter and had more spare time.


All you gotta do is finish dude. Is there a better looking ride all year?


----------



## Louch (26 Jan 2014)

tug benson said:


> I ain`t going to lie, i am pooing myself at the thought of this ride, am dreading the Lecht, and i don`t no what sort of state i am going to be in by the time i hit the last climb up to the Cairngorm ski centre.
> 
> I really need to drop my weight


Been reading about the lecht, maybe next year for me with bike.....on bike rack as I drive up it


----------



## tug benson (28 Jan 2014)

Event now sold out!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jan 2014)

Spotted that. A few of my mates didn't get in. Left it too long!! Snooze = lose.


----------



## format (28 Jan 2014)

There will still be 'entry' only places on sale, at some point.


----------



## Angus444 (28 Jan 2014)

tug benson said:


> I ain`t going to lie, i am pooing myself at the thought of this ride, am dreading the Lecht, and i don`t no what sort of state i am going to be in by the time i hit the last climb up to the Cairngorm ski centre.
> 
> *I really need to drop my weight*
> You and me both, Tug.......


----------



## Martin McNeely (30 Jan 2014)

format said:


> There will still be 'entry' only places on sale, at some point.


There's already another 250 on sale, might just have a go myself.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2014)

tug benson said:


> 3 Pistes Cycle
> 
> In its own right the final climb is not the toughest of the day, however it is still the 4th highest road in the country and with 97 miles already in your legs it will feel like trying to climb Alpe D’huez after first doing the Galibier and Glandon.


No it won't, its a tough climb but not quite the Marmott


----------



## tug benson (30 Mar 2014)

@Waspie @Pedrosanchezo

Hows the training going for this ride? Thats me just starting to get the hill in for it, a wee bit of more weight to shift until i hit where i was at the end of last summer...I`ve not done a century ride this year, biggest was only about 80 mile and i really struggled on it..so i need to get a big distance ride in soon, i`ve got the Etape Loch Ness as my only sportive before this event, that has a big climb in it and it should give me got test on to see where my fitness is before this monster sportive.


----------



## format (30 Mar 2014)

Went out the Tak ma Doon and then Crow road on tuesday, that was 100k. Then Glasgow>Troon>Glasgow today, considerably less hills but another 100k. Not feeling fit enough for the 3 pistes yet but I have Majorca in May to look forward to


----------



## tug benson (30 Mar 2014)

format said:


> Went out the Tak ma Doon and then Crow road on tuesday, that was 100k. Then Glasgow>Troon>Glasgow today, considerably less hills but another 100k. Not feeling fit enough for the 3 pistes yet but I have Majorca in May to look forward to


 What sort of state was the Tak in? the road was starting to get a bit bumpy in places, the council could do with giving it a once over..


----------



## edindave (30 Mar 2014)

Come and do this DIY 200k I've got planned for sometime in May.


----------



## tug benson (30 Mar 2014)

edindave said:


> Come and do this DIY 200k I've got planned for sometime in May.


 I`ll be up for that..when the sun comes and it gets a bit warmer


----------



## edindave (30 Mar 2014)

tug benson said:


> I`ll be up for that..when the sun comes and it gets a bit warmer



Good man. Aiming for mid-to-late May, we can work out a date nearer the time.


----------



## Louch (30 Mar 2014)

I wish I could climb, that looks a good route


----------



## tug benson (30 Mar 2014)

You can climb. you just need to man up


----------



## Louch (30 Mar 2014)

I can Climb, very slowly. Dont like holding people up with my 6mph climbing pace. It is my aim for this year to improve that so I can.


----------



## edindave (30 Mar 2014)

Louch said:


> I wish I could climb, that looks a good route



You fancy the 200k? It'll be all about pacing it sensibly and not racing up hills. Conserving energy is the key to long distance rides, for me anyway.


----------



## Louch (30 Mar 2014)

Yeah the 200k one. @Col5632 and myself had been texting re doing a 200km. I'm off first two weeks of june so will have plenty hill practice in by then.


----------



## format (31 Mar 2014)

tug benson said:


> What sort of state was the Tak in? the road was starting to get a bit bumpy in places, the council could do with giving it a once over..



Yeah, it's not ideal. I did it from the Kilsyth side though and once you're over the top, the descent down to the carron valley road was okay (barring that deadly river crossing, of course)

They've just resurfaced parts of the carron valley road too, although the descent into Fintry still isn't great.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Mar 2014)

tug benson said:


> @Waspie @Pedrosanchezo
> 
> Hows the training going for this ride? Thats me just starting to get the hill in for it, a wee bit of more weight to shift until i hit where i was at the end of last summer...I`ve not done a century ride this year, biggest was only about 80 mile and i really struggled on it..so i need to get a big distance ride in soon, i`ve got the Etape Loch Ness as my only sportive before this event, that has a big climb in it and it should give me got test on to see where my fitness is before this monster sportive.



I've been putting in some decent miles this winter as i've got Kinross, Fred Whitton, 3 Pistes and Bealach Mor all booked. Last winter was mostly Turbo work but the weather has been more accessible this year. Think i've managed a long distance ride every weekend since December. I done a silly amount of hill training in January too. Really wanted a rock solid base to work from this year so i can work on intensity for RR and TT. 

Think distance wise i am just shy of 2000 miles from January 1st. Not too shabby. 

Feel good.


----------



## tug benson (31 Mar 2014)

That's good miles for this year, am only at 1250 miles for the year , but done my first sportive of the year last weekend, got the Etape loch ness and the tour o the borders booked so far this year... It's only been in the last couple of weeks that the climbing fitness has come back to me...


I was in 2 minds what bike to take for the 3 pistes, my specialized bike is built more for comfort over the longer distances yet my giant TCR climbs 100 times better than my other bike, I think I'll be on my TCR.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Mar 2014)

Yeh take the one that climbs best. The granny gears will be well used after the 100 mile mark.


----------



## Waspie (1 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> @Waspie @Pedrosanchezo
> 
> Hows the training going for this ride? Thats me just starting to get the hill in for it, a wee bit of more weight to shift until i hit where i was at the end of last summer...I`ve not done a century ride this year, biggest was only about 80 mile and i really struggled on it..so i need to get a big distance ride in soon, i`ve got the Etape Loch Ness as my only sportive before this event, that has a big climb in it and it should give me got test on to see where my fitness is before this monster sportive.



Was going ok, Have done a handful of hilly 80/90 milers this year and was quite pleased with how I was feeling, a knee injury has set me back a bit though. Couldn't bend my leg properly for about a week but back on the bike now and feeling not bad, but not done a long ride since the injury. That could/should change this weekend - signed up for More Passes that Mastermind..

I'm just not sure it's a good idea to throw myself straight into a cycle of that distance and find the knee isn't quite as good as I thought it was 50 miles from the car 

TT season starts tomorrow as well which should help with the fitness, going to give it a couple of weeks before starting them though.


----------



## Waspie (1 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> I was in 2 minds what bike to take for the 3 pistes, my specialized bike is built more for comfort over the longer distances yet my giant TCR climbs 100 times better than my other bike, I think I'll be on my TCR.



TCR all the way.


----------



## Waspie (1 Apr 2014)

edindave said:


> Come and do this DIY 200k I've got planned for sometime in May.



That looks a fairly evil route.


----------



## tug benson (1 Apr 2014)

Looked at the more passes than mastermoind ride, but i was worried about it being so early in the year and the winter we had last year put me of it incase i didn`t get the winter miles in, it looks a stunning route


----------



## edindave (1 Apr 2014)

Waspie said:


> That looks a fairly evil route.


The climb after Talla will definitely be evil. I've not done it that way. It was scary enough in the other direction.



tug benson said:


> Looked at the more passes than mastermoind ride, but i was worried about it being so early in the year and the winter we had last year put me of it incase i didn`t get the winter miles in, it looks a stunning route


I would love to do it this year but I'll be away this weekend.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2014)

The Talla climb must be doable - I've managed it a few years ago ... part of some Peebles sportive, IIRC. Much safer going up than down that bit - too much gravel for a decent descent ...






Those who have said they are doing the 3 Pistes - from what I know of you, you are all well capable of doing it.  It's 'only' 165km - not much more than half the Snow Roads - and that was doable even by me  ... 



edindave said:


> It'll be all about pacing it sensibly and not racing up hills. Conserving energy is the key to long distance rides, for me anyway.


This is the way to do it - + feeding plenty.

You'll make it.


----------



## Waspie (2 Apr 2014)

edindave said:


> The climb after Talla will definitely be evil. I've not done it that way. It was scary enough in the other direction.



I find climbing Talla preferable to descending it. Not that I enjoy climbing it much!


----------



## tug benson (3 Apr 2014)

*King Of The Mountain*

With 97 miles already in your legs we all know that the final climb from Loch Morlich up to CairnGorm’s Coire Cas Car Park will be brutal.
Well, to give you an added bit of climbing incentive we have added a timing station at the foot of the climb so you can test your final endurance levels against the clock.
Put those pies down, stop eating that chocolate or drinking those fizzy drinks and get the miles in.


----------



## Waspie (4 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> *King Of The Mountain*
> 
> With 97 miles already in your legs we all know that the final climb from Loch Morlich up to CairnGorm’s Coire Cas Car Park will be brutal.
> Well, to give you an added bit of climbing incentive we have added a timing station at the foot of the climb so you can test your final endurance levels against the clock.
> Put those pies down, stop eating that chocolate or drinking those fizzy drinks and get the miles in.



I'm sure I'll be flying up the hills by that stage in the day.


----------



## tug benson (4 Apr 2014)

I'd hate to see the state i am in by the time i hit this last climb..safe to say the strava KOM are safe


----------



## tug benson (9 Apr 2014)

Did any of you lot see this on the 3 pistes facebook/website?...It`s got me worried a wee bit, if a fit club rider can say that he doesn`t think he will manage one of the climbs then a overweight ginger like me is really not going to be able to it...

Route report from Leitholm CC ride on 5th April

Liam from Leitholm CC rode much of the 3 pistes route yesterday. Here is his report as posted on 3 Pistes FaceBook page.
Some route info? This was yesterday’s route check. Road surfaces are good as well.
After doing the 3 Pistes Sportive Route on 5th April 2014 with my mate Andy I thought this summary may help anyone doing the event in June this year. I would class myself as a reasonably fit club cyclist so I hope this helps?
On the day I ran out of time because I had a train back to Pitlochry booked at 4.35pm and never got to the finish, which will be the Aviemore Ski Centre. So although my total mileage was 103 miles and maximum climbing elevation was 6860 ft probably 1000 ft short approx.
Start time in Pitlochry, 8.30am
Ride time, 6hrs 37mins
Distance 103 miles
Average speed 15.5 mph.
Calories, 4516.
My bike, Specialized Tarmac SL3.
Gearing, 53-39 chainset with 28-11 cassette. (consider a compact!)
Deep section wheels will not help descending in cross winds. I had mine on as the wind was light but the descents are fast, really fast!
Food, I got through x4 750ml bottles with high 5 tabs in each one, x4 jam pieces, 2 bananas, 4 gels, x1 packet bloks energy chews, a crunchie and a stop 60 miles in for a massive bacon & egg roll! Then had a sausage supper when I got back to Pitlochry.
This route starts uphill with gradients from 3% – 14% for about 4 miles, there after rolling/flat until the first major climb of the day around 30 ish miles in to Glenshee. Average gradients on this climb 4% – 13% for about 3 miles from Spittal of Glenshee. Take care on the descent!!
From the summit Its a rolling run to and through Braemar right up until the left turn for Tomintoul. Here the pain begins around 48 miles in. From this turn it’s 4% – 18% rolling gradient up to 2200ft ish. This is a B road so extreme care on the descent! A sharp right hand nearly caught me out!
When you’re down you join the A944 turning left over the River Don. Just along this road on the right is an excellent cafe and I would recommend you stop and fuel up! Because just up the road after Cock Bridge comes the Hell of the North after 60 miles in! Steep gradients x2 20%, 14%, 12%, 10% and very, very long 5-8% drags! The 3 Pistes cover photo of the road up to the Lecht looks nice, but believe me when you see it after you’ve done a sharp 18% hill its big. It’s the only time we thought “I’m not sure I can get up this”. You’ve been warned!
Over the cattle grid and you’re descending, fast! down 15-20%!!!
Enjoy the run into Tomintoul by here its about 70 miles in. Don’t think the climbings over yet tho! There are few more 10-14% hills waiting around Bridge of Brown. After this it’s rolling/flat back into Aviemore. Just remember the climbing’s still not done, the Aviemore Ski Centre Awaits!!!!!
In Summary then:
If you think you can rock up and do with little no preparation, you’ll be in a world of pain! Please dont think because you’ve done a 50 mile, 75 mile or 90 mile event that an extra 12 or so miles will be ok. It’s not on this route!
I would recommend a high quality pad in your breeks!
Do not underestimate this route!
Hope everyone who’s entering has a brilliant day on their bikes, we did but it was one of the hardest I’ve ever had.
Allez!
Leitholm CC


----------



## format (15 Apr 2014)

Did 93 miles and 1500m of climbing at the weekend there... don't feel quite ready for the 3 pistes yet! Quite glad it's still a wee bit away.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> Hope everyone who’s entering has a brilliant day on their bikes, we did but it was one of the hardest I’ve ever had.
> Allez!
> Leitholm CC



That's Liam who I was out with yesterday for 80 miles, he said he'd written an article for the 3 Pistes webpage. He said it was the hardest day he's ever had on a bike.


----------



## tug benson (15 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's Liam who I was out with yesterday for 80 miles, he said he'd written an article for the 3 Pistes webpage. *He said it was the hardest day he's ever had on a bike*.


 
That sort of the talk ain't helping me..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> That sort of the talk ain't helping me..





I'll be seeing him again tomorrow evening and ask him what his 2nd hardest was just to get something to compare it to


----------



## format (15 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> He said it was the hardest day he's ever had on a bike.



*NSFW: Swearing*
http://i.imgur.com/pgbErR2.jpg


----------



## tug benson (15 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll be seeing him again tomorrow evening and ask him what his 2nd hardest was just to get something to compare it to


 Ask him what he made of the Lecht climb...Am pooing myself at the thought of it


----------



## Scoosh (15 Apr 2014)

It goes in twists and turns uphill  .... forever  .... and it's (only) steep-ish ... relative to some of the others  ....


Nae bother


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> Ask him what he made of the Lecht climb...Am pooing myself at the thought of it



I already know what he thinks of it  But I cannae tell you cos it'll just put you off 

I've ridden the Lecht a few times from both directions and much prefer the way you guys on this route approach it; nothing to do with the climbing which is just as bad but mostly due to the descent which is much better. 

Although the Glenshee climb is much harder than in the opposite direction.


----------



## Waspie (17 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> Did any of you lot see this on the 3 pistes facebook/website?...It`s got me worried a wee bit, if a fit club rider can say that he doesn`t think he will manage one of the climbs then a overweight ginger like me is really not going to be able to it...



Tug, I wouldn't worry based on what you put up on Strava, if you can get up the steep part of the Redstone Rigg you can climb most of what Scotland can throw at you I would say. The Lecht climb is pretty brutal at the start but I suspect the guys gearing is the issue, have you got a compact?


----------



## tug benson (17 Apr 2014)

Waspie said:


> Tug, I wouldn't worry based on what you put up on Strava, if you can get up the steep part of the Redstone Rigg you can climb most of what Scotland can throw at you I would say. The Lecht climb is pretty brutal at the start but I suspect the guys gearing is the issue, have you got a compact?


 Aye i will have a compact


----------



## Waspie (17 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> Aye i will have a compact



It will be easy then 

I'm really looking forward to it now, just hope we get decent weather. And a tailwind the whole way.


----------



## tug benson (17 Apr 2014)

Waspie said:


> It will be easy then
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it now, just hope we get decent weather. And a tailwind the whole way.


 Should be a good weekend, we`re booked up to stay in Pitlochry from the Saturday...I know a couple of other guys who are doing it and we plan on getting p!ssed in Pitlochry on the Sunday night....If we make it back


I think i will feel better after i do my first 100 mile ride of the year...i need to do it soon


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2014)

Is that Bealach Na Ba I see on your avatar Waspie? Ever cycled it? I'm looking for inspiration before taking it on later this year.


----------



## Waspie (18 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> Is that Bealach Na Ba I see on your avatar Waspie? Ever cycled it? I'm looking for inspiration before taking it on later this year.



It is indeed. Cycled it a few times, signed up for the Bealach Mor again this year. When are you planning on doing it?

It's a belter of a climb, the view is stunning if the visibility is good. Starts off fairly gently but gets harder the further you go, there is a brutal half mile or so ramp (on the left hand side of my avatar) up to the hairpins near the top, it doesn't actually look that bad in the photo but from memory I think we are talking a sustained 15 to 20% incline. I'm not the lightest so a compact is essential for me for that bit. The hairpins look pretty foreboding but they are not bad compared to the ramp preceding them.
Make sure you have warm enough clothes for the descent, I was absolutely freezing on last years Bealach Mor.

Have you done climbs of a similar nature before?


----------



## Donger (18 Apr 2014)

Waspie said:


> It is indeed. Cycled it a few times, signed up for the Bealach Mor again this year. When are you planning on doing it?
> 
> It's a belter of a climb, the view is stunning if the visibility is good. Starts off fairly gently but gets harder the further you go, there is a brutal half mile or so ramp (on the left hand side of my avatar) up to the hairpins near the top, it doesn't actually look that bad in the photo but from memory I think we are talking a sustained 15 to 20% incline. I'm not the lightest so a compact is essential for me for that bit. The hairpins look pretty foreboding but they are not bad compared to the ramp preceding them.
> Make sure you have warm enough clothes for the descent, I was absolutely freezing on last years Bealach Mor.
> ...


 Doing it in September. Have done my first Alp recently (>500m of climbing over 7km), and a couple of long drags in wales, as well as the Mam Rattagan Pass above Loch Duich. I've also done a sustained climb of 20% over 1km in Languedoc, but not at the top of a long climb! Want to really put down a marker, and can't think of a better way than doing the longest climb in Britain. It'll all be at snail's pace, and I'm not kidding myself that I won't need to stop for a rest where it ramps up - but my only rule is never to walk, however many times I have to stop. I'll tell myself I'm the first 20 stoner to do it. As to the hairpins, do you find that traffic coming down gives way to you here, or do you have to grind to a halt while you give way to cars?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> I'll tell myself I'm the first 20 stoner to do it.



You won't be, I rode it with "Big Jim" a few years ago and he tipped the scales at over 20 stone. And made it no bother; no stopping either. 

You can do it!


----------



## Donger (19 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> You won't be, I rode it with "Big Jim" a few years ago and he tipped the scales at over 20 stone. And made it no bother; no stopping either.
> 
> You can do it!


Thanks. Always good to challenge your preconceptions. I _will_ do it, I _will._ Just got to shift this chest infection and then I'll get back out there ASAP and start hitting the hills again, big time.


----------



## Waspie (22 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> Doing it in September. Have done my first Alp recently (>500m of climbing over 7km), and a couple of long drags in wales, as well as the Mam Rattagan Pass above Loch Duich. I've also done a sustained climb of 20% over 1km in Languedoc, but not at the top of a long climb! Want to really put down a marker, and can't think of a better way than doing the longest climb in Britain. It'll all be at snail's pace, and I'm not kidding myself that I won't need to stop for a rest where it ramps up - but my only rule is never to walk, however many times I have to stop. I'll tell myself I'm the first 20 stoner to do it. As to the hairpins, do you find that traffic coming down gives way to you here, or do you have to grind to a halt while you give way to cars?



Sounds like you're pretty well prepared. Do you have a route in mind?

The Rattagan Pass is on my to-do list.

Haven't found traffic an issue on the hairpins, the hairpins themselves are pretty wide. Although a couple of times I've ridden it the pass was closed to traffic as I did it as part of a sportive, so I'm maybe not best placed to answer this. Plenty of passing places for most of the climb, they are a bit sparser on the steep ramp leading up to the hairpins, or maybe it just felt that way due to the speed I was going!


----------



## Donger (22 Apr 2014)

Waspie said:


> Sounds like you're pretty well prepared. Do you have a route in mind?
> 
> The Rattagan Pass is on my to-do list.
> 
> Haven't found traffic an issue on the hairpins, the hairpins themselves are pretty wide. Although a couple of times I've ridden it the pass was closed to traffic as I did it as part of a sportive, so I'm maybe not best placed to answer this. Plenty of passing places for most of the climb, they are a bit sparser on the steep ramp leading up to the hairpins, or maybe it just felt that way due to the speed I was going!


 Thanks for that. No "route" planned. Will just drive out from Inverinate and do the climb on its own - with perhaps a mile or two of warm-up on the flat first. Can Recommend the Mam Rattagan. Even if you like to do a whole climb without stopping, I would recommend stops at both view points. Fantastic views over Loch Duich. Interesting stuff over the other side of the climb, too ....... pictish brochs and a little ferry over to Skye. Would like to do a loop some time over the pass, across the ferry and back to Inverinate via the Skye Road Bridge and Kyle of Lochalsh.


----------



## Waspie (22 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> Thanks for that. No "route" planned. Will just drive out from Inverinate and do the climb on its own - with perhaps a mile or two of warm-up on the flat first. Can Recommend the Mam Rattagan. Even if you like to do a whole climb without stopping, I would recommend stops at both view points. Fantastic views over Loch Duich. Interesting stuff over the other side of the climb, too ....... pictish brochs and a little ferry over to Skye. Would like to do a loop some time over the pass, across the ferry and back to Inverinate via the Skye Road Bridge and Kyle of Lochalsh.



If you want a flat warm up you will need to avoid the fair sized hill between Lochcarron and the Bealach turn off. 

That loop you describe sounds lovely, a beautiful part of the country - if you get the weather.


----------



## tug benson (25 May 2014)

Lets hope by this time next week i have crossed the finish line and i have a beer in my hand...


Not the best prep for me, i have been suffering from a tight ITB band for the last 10 days or so, i am getting a foam roller tomorrow, been rubbing deep heat on it and am hoping its away for next Sunday, the pain isn't enough to stop my cycling but it's a pain i could do without right now, think i'll take a week off the bike after i have done this ride next weekend..I've managed to drop a stone in weight for this ride so that should kelp me on the climbs, still got a few more lbs before i am where i was at the end of last summer, i should shift a wee bit more weight this week...Then i'll drink my body weight in beer and rum in Pitlochry on the Sunday night.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 May 2014)

TBH my concern was more putting the bikes in the lutons on the way back. "we accept no responsibility for scratches or damages". "Bring a sheet or cover for your bike". GIVES ME THE FEAR! 

I think it is easier than it looks @tug benson. Ride at your pace and by the end you will be fine. Pints after would be awesome but i'm homebound. :-(

I done a 104 mile ride yesterday with 6000ft + climbing at 19.5 mph so feel my form should be good enough for 3 pistes. Some cracking climbs though!! 

Yesterdays ride for the data nerds (like moi).


----------



## tug benson (26 May 2014)

You and your club mates are going to fly round this route pedro, my aim is just to finish it as I've not done any sort of ride with this amount of climbing and I haven't done a century ride this year, I sort of go at my own pace up the hills anyway it is when I hit the down hill that I can make up for time lost, that's when the extra weight comes In Handy.


----------



## format (26 May 2014)

Don't feel like i've trained enough for this at all, but there's no way I'm backing out! Just going to deal with it.


----------



## Waspie (26 May 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> TBH my concern was more putting the bikes in the lutons on the way back. "we accept no responsibility for scratches or damages". "Bring a sheet or cover for your bike". GIVES ME THE FEAR!
> 
> I think it is easier than it looks @tug benson. Ride at your pace and by the end you will be fine. Pints after would be awesome but i'm homebound. :-(
> 
> ...



Aye, that gives me the fear as well.

That's some speed for the terrain, as Tug says, it sounds like you guys will belt round the course.

I had planned 2 decent distances this weekend as I haven't done a long one since Kinross. Managed a fairly sedate 80 odd miler on Saturday, the weather put paid to Sunday's ride. Not ideal but I'm sure it will be fine (unless we get weather like yesterday - then I'm oot!).


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 May 2014)

Waspie said:


> Aye, that gives me the fear as well.
> 
> That's some speed for the terrain, as Tug says, it sounds like you guys will belt round the course.
> 
> I had planned 2 decent distances this weekend as I haven't done a long one since Kinross. Managed a fairly sedate 80 odd miler on Saturday, the weather put paid to Sunday's ride. Not ideal but I'm sure it will be fine (unless we get weather like yesterday - then I'm oot!).


Went out for an hour yesterday and it stayed dry!! 
Think it was the only hour where it was dry! Lol. 

There should be 5 or 6, at least, of my club mates there. If you see a mini train of green and blue, then jump on the back and tag along.


----------



## format (26 May 2014)

Will an 11-28 be okay for this, by the way?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 May 2014)

format said:


> Will an 11-28 be okay for this, by the way?


Compact or standard double? I thought of doing it on my Stealth with a standard double and 25 on the back but common sense prevailed. 

Compact with 12-25 for moi.


----------



## format (26 May 2014)

Compact - 50T on the front, I believe.


----------



## tug benson (26 May 2014)

Started using a foam roller tonight to try and help cure my tight IT band for this sundays ride...i would rather get hit in the head with a hammer than than put myself through this pain every day, i never thought it would be this sore..


----------



## tug benson (26 May 2014)

34/50 on the front and 11-28 at the back for me


----------



## format (26 May 2014)

tug benson said:


> Started using a foam roller tonight to try and help cure my tight IT band for this sundays ride...i would rather get hit in the head with a hammer than than put myself through this pain every day, i never thought it would be this sore..




Keep at it! I used to get really sore knee as a result of a tight ITB. Used the foam roller regularly in combination with an elastic exercise band to strengthen the leg and i don't get any pain there at all anymore!

It's sore but worth it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 May 2014)

Tug stick at it. It will make the world of a difference and become quite routine.


----------



## tug benson (30 May 2014)

Last training ride tonight for me...I hope the weather is as good on Sunday as it was tonight

http://www.strava.com/activities/147366882


----------



## edindave (30 May 2014)

tug benson said:


> Last training ride tonight for me...I hope the weather is as good on Sunday as it was tonight
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147366882



Going well there Tug, I'm sure you'll have a great ride on the day. Good luck to you and everyone else taking part.


----------



## Angus444 (31 May 2014)

Good luck to all Cycle Chat-ers on 3 Pistes tomorrow....... Watch the descents, (fair bit of gravel on some stretches last week) and enjoy, yes ENJOY the climbing.......just fast forward to Sunday night and the last thing you think about before falling asleep will be 'I DID IT!!' Remember to drink and eat regularly. One last thing.....when you get past Cockbridge, and think that there's no way you can keep going, just look up to the left and you'll see the ski pylons.....you're just about there!!!!
Stay safe!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 May 2014)

I made the route up on strava and tbh the elevation the organisers claim is way wrong. Strava looks more accurate, sadly. 

http://app.strava.com/routes/393051

Looks like 3000+ metres of climbing. Love the estimated completion time too, lol.


----------



## tug benson (31 May 2014)

Just about to leave Alloa...If anybody spots a overweight ginger riding a black and touch of blue giant TCR bike then don't be scared to say hello


this bike


----------



## Waspie (31 May 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I made the route up on strava and tbh the elevation the organisers claim is way wrong. Strava looks more accurate, sadly.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/routes/393051
> 
> Looks like 3000+ metres of climbing. Love the estimated completion time too, lol.


 Wish I'd seen that profile before I went out for a cycle this morning. Might have been better resting my legs.
Can't wait though.
I'll take that completion time!


----------



## tug benson (31 May 2014)

Starting the weekend like a real pro.. Sitting with a cold beer in the old mill inn in Pitlochry


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2014)

Well that was hard as nails


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2014)

Been watching Facebook for you saying you where done, good job!


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2014)

Definetly done and am never doing it again... It was a stunning route with amazing climbs great weather but it was so hard


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2014)

Ooft, if your saying you won't do it again , must have been bad


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2014)

Give it a hour and I'll be drunk and I'll be signing up for next year


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2014)

If you do I'll give it a go


----------



## format (1 Jun 2014)

Agree with tug - that was nails. Luckily for me I actually found I got into it as the ride went on. The first two hills, especially the Lecht, were horrendous. Lovely downhills after both, though.

Got a time of 6hrs 5mins, which I'm fairly happy with.

Well played by the organisers, thought everything went down well. Feed stations were great.

Still deciding whether I'll do it again next year. Might have a crack at the Bealeach Mor instead.


----------



## Waspie (1 Jun 2014)

format said:


> Got a time of 6hrs 5mins, which I'm fairly happy with.
> .


That's an excellent time. I was 6:25 moving but with an elapsed time of 7:10.

Had been feeling good until I got cramp (not something I generally suffer from) on the Lecht. It was damage limitation after that. Seemed to spend a fair amount of time leaping off my bike to stretch.
A genuinely tough route. Fair enjoyed the descents of glenshee and the lecht though.

Thought the organisers did well with what must have been a logistical nightmare.


----------



## format (1 Jun 2014)

Waspie said:


> That's an excellent time. I was 6:25 moving but with an elapsed time of 7:10.
> 
> Had been feeling good until I got cramp (not something I generally suffer from) on the Lecht. It was damage limitation after that. Seemed to spend a fair amount of time leaping off my bike to stretch.
> A genuinely tough route. Fair enjoyed the descents of glenshee and the lecht though.
> ...



Sorry I should have been clearer - elapsed time was 6.50, moving time 6.05. That's Strava's time - I haven't seen my 'official' time from the organisers. Still reasonably happy with that though, considering relative lack of fitness.

Sorry to hear about your cramp - I used to get it quite badly but seem to have gotten lucky in the last 6 months. Developed a strange knee problem before the Lecht but it seemed to work itself out before the final climb, which I was grateful for.


Any idea when the photos are available? Pretty sure they caught a few of me struggling big time!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2014)

The Lecht......... 

Sweet Moses that climb sucks. Bridge of brown.......sucks! Bonking big time at Bridge of brown then doing all you can to finish - sucked!

And yes......Cairngorm after 95 miles, in a bonked state, sucked! A bad day on the bike for me. Not my usual self. 

That being said my elapsed time was around 5 hours 50 something. My moving time was 10 or 15 minutes quicker, but that one doesn't really count. 

Would love to have had good legs for this today but it just felt like a complete grind from the Lecht and not really enjoyable as a result. The route itself is amazing and the weather was fantastic (my bad sunburn proves this!) but the suffering involved is quite sadistic. After doing the Fred Whitton i sometimes wonder why i sign up for these things. 

Well at the finish i checked my placing and think i came 40th of 700-750 starters. Considering the bonk, i am happy enough with that. 

Will i do it next year? Answer now - no. Answer tomorrow onwards - probably. I'm daft that way. 

Well done to ALL who took part. It was bloody hard.


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2014)

I was standing at the finish line enjoying a bowl of pasta in front if your club pedro, in fact I had to move so you could all get in the photo...



I'll post pictures of me before the ride and after the ride when I get home to alloa tomorrow, what a mess I was 


From what a can remember my garmin was saying 6 hours 45 minutes, i was feeling good until the the lecht and that climb before the lecht destroyed my legs.. The timing segment was a waste of time no need for that


----------



## sazzaa (2 Jun 2014)

Massive well done to all of you, the road to the Lecht alone is enough to give me the fear, and that's when I'm in my car!


----------



## Waspie (2 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> The timing segment was a waste of time no need for that



Tell me about it. That's the fourth time I've climbed Cairngorm since I've got a garmin and the only time I've been slower was when I did it on a full sus mountain bike with knobbly tyres.


----------



## Waspie (2 Jun 2014)

format said:


> Any idea when the photos are available? Pretty sure they caught a few of me struggling big time!



A few were posted up on the website yesterday. Provisional times are also up.


----------



## format (2 Jun 2014)

Waspie said:


> A few were posted up on the website yesterday. Provisional times are also up.



No snaps of me just yet, but that's maybe a good thing considering some of the painfaces I was making!


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2014)

Extremely Jealous :-) I've not done the Lecht yet, the furthest I've been up there is the Cairgorm Sportive, which is undulating/flat until you get to the climb to the Cairngorm Ski centre. The first time I did it was on a full double 53/39, probably could have done with something lower. The next year was a borrowed (the day before) cyclocross 48/34. I hope to do it this year with something in between, a semi compact 52/38


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Extremely Jealous :-) I've not done the Lecht yet, the furthest I've been up there is the Cairgorm Sportive, which is undulating/flat until you get to the climb to the Cairngorm Ski centre. The first time I did it was on a full double 53/39, probably could have done with something lower. The next year was a borrowed (the day before) cyclocross 48/34. I hope to do it this year with something in between, a semi compact 52/38


For the love of all that is holy HLab, put a bigger rear cassette than a 25 on there.

Fully in the knowledge that i was in the 25 cog, i still tried to click down at least 5 times going up the Lecht! More in hope than anything else. When i bonked at Bridge of brown i could quite have easily done with a cyclocross 34/32 combination for the remaining 30+ miles. In fact i passed several older people riding this precise combination and it was all i could do not to offer a mint De Rosa Idol in exchange for their slightly tattered cx bikes with HUGE cassettes and small chainrings.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> For the love of all that is holy HLab, put a bigger rear cassette than a 25 on there.
> 
> Fully in the knowledge that i was in the 25 cog, i still tried to click down at least 5 times going up the Lecht! More in hope than anything else. When i bonked at Bridge of brown i could quite have easily done with a cyclocross 34/32 combination for the remaining 30+ miles. In fact i passed several older people riding this precise combination and it was all i could do not to offer a mint De Rosa Idol in exchange for their slightly tattered cx bikes with HUGE cassettes and small chainrings.


I made it up the year before last on a 12-25 with the 53/39 but the Cairngorm Sportive doesn't have a hilly as a build up to the ski centre climb. My semi compact though is fitted with an 11-28, should be plenty but there's that nagging doubt in my mind that I'm not doing prolonged climbs these days, other than a trip to the Alp and Wales last year and some Fife hills and the Peak District this year (and the latter are quite short)


----------



## format (2 Jun 2014)

I rode with a compact 11/28 and it was just about okay. A mate had an 11-32 and boosted up the Lecht though, that was quite funny.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

I rode the Fred Whitton on compact 34/27 and was in a world of hurt at Honister and Hardknott. My thinking was that the 25 would be fine for this. Mistake. When things don't go to plan, like yesterday, then it is always a good idea to plan for this. The 27 would have been my very best friend. 

The Cairngorm climb is quite easy i think but after that distance and elevation it becomes a pig of a climb. A grind. My club mate has the KOM and i rode up it yesterday about 8-9 minutes slower!! We'll see about that next time i go up there with fresh legs.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2014)

If I ever do the 3 pistes or Fred Whitton I think I'll refit my 13-29 on a 34/50, used that for the Alps last year.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jun 2014)

When discussing with a seasoned audaxer what bottom gearing I should get on my soon-to-be-purchased audax bike, he wisely responded: '1 more then you need !'.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jun 2014)

CHAPEAU!  to all who completed that ride - you are seriously badass !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

@Scoosh - exactly right. I'd like to go one more than that too but would require a medium cage and Campagnolo be expensive! Oh and i didn't feel so "badass" crossing the finishing line. Broken man seems more fitting. Oh and sore ass. 

@HLaB - they don't make big enough gears for the Fred Whitton. Seriously. Unpleasant.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jun 2014)

50/34 and 11-32 not enough ?

Old Mature Man  'full-value' Audax gears - not racing snakes !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

Scoosh said:


> 50/34 and 11-32 not enough ?
> 
> Old Mature Man  'full-value' Audax gears - not racing snakes !


Yeh that would do me fine. Would need a med cage though. With that and the cassette i'd be looking at £200 min spend. Bloody Campag!


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

Yesterdays
http://www.strava.com/activities/148542733


All smiles at the start







In a mess at the finish


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

saw a weird sight when heading back down to Pitlochry...saw a few folk cycling the A9 penny farthing bikes


----------



## Rasmus (2 Jun 2014)

Did you ditch your bidons before the final climb like a pro?


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

Nope but i did empty all the water over my head...it was some sight all the cyclist doing the last climb while all the tourist traffic struggled to get by them...


----------



## Angus444 (2 Jun 2014)

.........and for the masochists out there......you have the chance to climb the 'Gorm again next week.......

Go on! You know you want to..........

http://www.handsonevents.co.uk/?page_id=516


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2014)

Damn, i've got a road race next week. What a shame. 

Actually either way my legs are going to be hurting again so joke's on me..........


----------



## Angus444 (2 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> saw a weird sight when heading back down to Pitlochry...saw a few folk cycling the A9 penny farthing bikes


 Was that before or after copious amounts of rum, Tug?


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

Angus444 said:


> Was that before or after copious amounts of rum, Tug?


 I did wonder if i was seeing things...


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

I think with this sportive we got lucky with the weather, had a bad head wind on the 10 miles before we turned left on to the Cairngorm climb but other than that we head a good tail wind up the climbs and the sun was out...But i tell you what i would hate to do this route in the wet...it would be a DNF for me


Also the doing the Lecht then the Cairngorm ski station climb is the first time in ages when i though am going to have to stop here, i managed to grind it out and get to the top without stopping but it as so hard to keep going, i was feling sick and dizzy going up the Lecht, its the first time i have actually though am going to have a heart attack on the bike


----------



## format (2 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> I think with this sportive we got lucky with the weather, had a bad head wind on the 10 miles before we turned left on to the Cairngorm climb but other than that we head a good tail wind up the climbs and the sun was out...But i tell you what i would hate to do this route in the wet...it would be a DNF for me



I had my warm (and reasonably waterproof) jacket with me, so i would have probably made it, but I would have been hating it, severely.



> Also the doing the Lecht then the Cairngorm ski station climb is the first time in ages when i though am going to have to stop here, i managed to grind it out and get to the top without stopping but it as so hard to keep going, i was feling sick and dizzy going up the Lecht, its the first time i have actually though am going to have a heart attack on the bike



Do you use a HRM?


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

Aye i have a HRM..Don't pay much attention to it, only really look at it when i get home..i'd rather drop dead than see a few wee numbers on my garmin creeping up then dropping dead..


----------



## format (2 Jun 2014)

Just curious as to what your max/avg was during the ride.

All my cycling friends seem to have higher max HR than me, but I don't know if that's a good thing or not. 

I seem to get into 160bpm quite easily but never really exceed 180bpm either.


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

format said:


> Just curious as to what your max/avg was during the ride.
> 
> All my cycling friends seem to have higher max HR than me, but I don't know if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> I seem to get into 160bpm quite easily but never really exceed 180bpm either.


 
Avg HR: 156 bpm
Max HR: 196 bpm

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/512294227


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> Avg HR: 156 bpm
> *Max HR: 196 bpm*
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/512294227


Yup - you're deid ....


----------



## Waspie (3 Jun 2014)

format said:


> Just curious as to what your max/avg was during the ride.
> 
> All my cycling friends seem to have higher max HR than me, but I don't know if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> I seem to get into 160bpm quite easily but never really exceed 180bpm either.



As far as I understand it max heart rate is a very personal thing, I don't think it's necessarily a good or a bad thing. The 220 minus your age formula is a load of nonsense though, if that was accurate I would have keeled over on the first hill coming out of Pitlochry on Sunday. Although I think your max heart rate is meant to decline as you get older.

Photos are up


----------



## 3pistes (9 Sep 2014)

3 Pistes 2015 is Sunday 31st May 2015







Entry opens Sunday 14th Sept via www.3pistescycle.co.uk


----------



## Angus444 (15 Sep 2014)

That's me entered....


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2014)

Christ, do i really want to do this again?


----------



## tug benson (16 Sep 2014)

Am not going to lie, i thought about doing it again, then i remember the mess i was in when i crossed the finish line at the Cairngorm ski station, i don't think i can put my body through that again...


----------



## tug benson (16 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's Liam who I was out with yesterday for 80 miles, he said he'd written an article for the 3 Pistes webpage. He said it was the hardest day he's ever had on a bike.


 I ended up finishing this sportive with Liam, also started the tour o the borders with him


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2014)

The Lecht.......

Bridge of brown........


----------



## Angus444 (17 Sep 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Christ, do i really want to do this again?


Of course you do....

As Mrs Doyle would say, 'aww go on, go on go on..........'

(Been watching FAR too many Father Ted repeats lately.......)


----------



## Angus444 (17 Sep 2014)

Went out from Aboyne last Thursday....South Deeside Road to Ballater, then Gairnshiel up to Lecht, and over to Tomintoul...back over to Cockbridge and then rolled down to Aboyne via Strathdon and Logie..... beautiful sunshine all day, and 21 degrees at the top.

Come on lads!! All these magnificent climbs on our doorstep.....I've pals in Norfolk who can only dream of hitting the hills......


----------



## Angus444 (17 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Am not going to lie, i thought about doing it again, then i remember the mess i was in when i crossed the finish line at the Cairngorm ski station, i don't think i can put my body through that again...


Come on Tug...you have 8 months to train for this........


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2014)

Angus444 said:


> Come on Tug...you have 8 months to train for this........


----------



## Waspie (18 Sep 2014)

Angus444 said:


> That's me entered....



And me. Hopefully will manage to pace myself a bit better this time, was a mess from the Lecht onwards last year.


----------



## format (26 Sep 2014)

I (along with 2 of my pals) scored free entry from a variety of competitions run on facebook.

Can't wait to do it again.. Reckon I can improve a bit on last years time.


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2014)

Angus444 said:


> Went out from Aboyne last Thursday....South Deeside Road to Ballater, then Gairnshiel up to Lecht, and over to Tomintoul...back over to Cockbridge and then rolled down to Aboyne via Strathdon and Logie..... beautiful sunshine all day, and 21 degrees at the top.
> 
> Come on lads!! All these magnificent climbs on our doorstep.....I've pals in Norfolk who can only dream of hitting the hills......



I take your point but if @tug benson struggled and @Pedrosanchezo is thinking twice about it then that counts most of the rest of us mortals out...


----------



## tug benson (26 Sep 2014)

the climbs on the 3 pistes are amazing, tough as hell but amazing, @Fubar you would be able to do it, my biggest problem was i hadn't done a 100 mile ride all year, i reckon if i had managed to do 3 or 4 100 mile rides then i would have been ok, plus my bib shorts were starting to rub on me a wee bit so that didn't help, You start climbing straight from the start, i few folk were going for it here, but i just went at my own pace, i didn't want to suffer to early, then up was the climb up to Glenshee, that climb wasn't that hard, more of a long slog, the down hill after glenshee was amazing, and the tarmac was great, didn't have to worry about pot holes, the pain for me started at the Gairnshiel climb( am not sure if that is bastard one or bastard two) then after that climb is the Lecht and am not going to lie that is the worst i have ever felt on a bike, i was dizzy, the sweat was flowing for me, i could feel my heart racing, i actually believed i was just going to tip over and just have a wee sleep on the road, i really felt like packing it in there and then.....the climb up to the cairngorm ski centre wouldnt be that bad, if you hadn't done all that climbing before it, but again going up that climb i ended up a mess, you can manage most of the climb in the big ring then you just hit this major steep bit, at this point we had 100's of cyclist weaving all over the road, while cars and buses trying to get up and down the hill, it was some sight....what i will say i had the best feeling ever crossing the finish line, i couldn't belive i had done it, i mean it was only 2 years ago that i was 18 stone and never dreamed of riding a bike, and here was me crossing the finish line of one of the toughest rides in Scotland...the first thing my girlfriend said to me as i crossed the line was well how was it?...I said i am never putting my body through that f***ing amount of pain again.

she actually said i should do it again next year as she saw the email last week about the 2015 date, i am a maybe just now, i just like the look of maybe the Skye Sportive of the Mull sportive...we will see


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> the climbs on the 3 pistes are amazing, tough as hell but amazing, @Fubar you would be able to do it, my biggest problem was i hadn't done a 100 mile ride all year, i reckon if i had managed to do 3 or 4 100 mile rides then i would have been ok, plus my bib shorts were starting to rub on me a wee bit so that didn't help, You start climbing straight from the start, i few folk were going for it here, but i just went at my own pace, i didn't want to suffer to early, then up was the climb up to Glenshee, that climb wasn't that hard, more of a long slog, the down hill after glenshee was amazing, and the tarmac was great, didn't have to worry about pot holes, the pain for me started at the Gairnshiel climb( am not sure if that is ******* one or ******* two) then after that climb is the Lecht and am not going to lie that is the worst i have ever felt on a bike, i was dizzy, the sweat was flowing for me, i could feel my heart racing, i actually believed i was just going to tip over and just have a wee sleep on the road, i really felt like packing it in there and then.....the climb up to the cairngorm ski centre wouldnt be that bad, if you hadn't done all that climbing before it, but again going up that climb i ended up a mess, you can manage most of the climb in the big ring then you just hit this major steep bit, at this point we had 100's of cyclist weaving all over the road, while cars and buses trying to get up and down the hill, it was some sight....what i will say i had the best feeling ever crossing the finish line, i couldn't belive i had done it, i mean it was only 2 years ago that i was 18 stone and never dreamed of riding a bike, and here was me crossing the finish line of one of the toughest rides in Scotland...the first thing my girlfriend said to me as i crossed the line was well how was it?...I said i am never putting my body through that f***ing amount of pain again.
> 
> she actually said i should do it again next year as she saw the email last week about the 2015 date, i am a maybe just now, i just like the look of maybe the Skye Sportive of the Mull sportive...we will see



Maybe one day, thought I was progressing really well until the Etape Pennines this year, only 62 miles but some really stupid climbs in there and got cramp at 45 so really struggled - I've driven to most of the ski centres in Scotland, never ever thought I could cycle to them - and still don't.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Sep 2014)

The Lecht.............

Bridge of Brown..............

They haunt my dreams.


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> The Lecht.............
> 
> Bridge of Brown..............
> 
> They haunt my dreams.



In that case it would be my stuff of nightmares - know your limits...


----------



## tug benson (27 Sep 2014)

Fubar said:


> In that case it would be my stuff of nightmares - know your limits...


 But you have to push yourself to know your limits. Mark you would be able to do this ride, if you don't go out there and expect to fly up the climbs then you'll be fine, i done most of my climbing in the saddle, it ruined my ass but it was a cracking day and an amazing route, they had great cake stops at the top of all the big climb, i stopped at all of them, then the stop about 15mile before the cairngorm climb they were pretty much throwing food down my throat, infact they were offering me krispy kreme dohnuts.....


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Sep 2014)

Yeh it's not all that bad. Stunning scenery and route make it worth doing..............once.


----------



## Fubar (27 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> But you have to push yourself to know your limits. Mark you would be able to do this ride, if you don't go out there and expect to fly up the climbs then you'll be fine, i done most of my climbing in the saddle, it ruined my ass but it was a cracking day and an amazing route, they had great cake stops at the top of all the big climb, i stopped at all of them, then the stop about 15mile before the cairngorm climb they were pretty much throwing food down my throat, infact they were offering me krispy kreme dohnuts.....



Doughnuts you say?? Hmmm, might be worth it after all...


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Oct 2014)

Having done the Glenshee climb in both directions a few weeks ago I've decided to sign up for this. 

So @Fubar you now have no excuses.


----------



## Fubar (13 Oct 2014)

Edwardoka said:


> Having done the Glenshee climb in both directions a few weeks ago I've decided to sign up for this.
> 
> So @Fubar you now have no excuses.



 Stop stop, my sides have split...


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> Stop stop, my sides have split...


Sounds a bit alarming; surely given where you work you can get that seen to?

As for the 3 pistes, my application was accepted. If you want to see me fail you'll have to take part. So what are you waiting for?


----------



## Fubar (13 Oct 2014)

Edwardoka said:


> Sounds a bit alarming; surely given where you work you can get that seen to?
> 
> As for the 3 pistes, my application was accepted. If you want to see me fail you'll have to take part. So what are you waiting for?



I frequently get stiched up at work...

As for the laughter I was directing that at my ability rather than any reflection on yours - just to clarify


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> I frequently get stiched up at work...
> 
> As for the laughter I was directing that at my ability rather than any reflection on yours - just to clarify


If I can get over Glenshee from the south without getting off and pushing then you certainly can!


----------



## Fubar (13 Oct 2014)

Edwardoka said:


> If I can get over Glenshee from the south without getting off and pushing then you certainly can!



We can discuss further on Saturday - distance no longer really worries me but since the Etape Pennines hills certainly do. I don't doubt I could *probably *do it, but it's the possibility of failing (however faint) that puts me off...


----------



## Fubar (13 Oct 2014)

I'm now looking at their website...


----------



## Col5632 (13 Oct 2014)

£60 quid for a bike ride and bus....no ta 

Plus i'm never going to be anywhere near the fitness required for something like this


----------



## Rasmus (18 Oct 2014)

I am getting very tempted, and will start to study caledonian sleeper schedules... I'll need to seriously step up my hillclimb training, though.

Any guesses at when/if the event is likely to sell out? Recommendations for a b&b in Pitlochry?

Edit: Looks like it is already sold out. Better set my sights on the Lord of the Lochs instead, then.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Oct 2014)

Rasmus said:


> I am getting very tempted, and will start to study caledonian sleeper schedules... I'll need to seriously step up my hillclimb training, though.
> 
> Any guesses at when/if the event is likely to sell out? Recommendations for a b&b in Pitlochry?
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is already sold out. Better set my sights on the Lord of the Lochs instead, then.


Are you sure it's sold out? Where can you see that? It's letting me start the process of entering on the british cycling website...


----------



## Rasmus (18 Oct 2014)

Edwardoka said:


> Are you sure it's sold out? Where can you see that? It's letting me start the process of entering on the british cycling website...


You're right - must've looked on the wrong page this morning...


----------



## format (18 Oct 2014)

Me and 2 of my pals won free entry to this through facebook, so I'll be suffering through again. Hopefully I can improve my time.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Oct 2014)

They release more tix closer to time anyway.


----------



## 3pistes (19 Oct 2014)

TUG... will you please hurry up and enter or I will be forced to publish that photo of you at the finish line!

Anywho.... How about this for the next project from the 3 Pistes crew?

*Dunoon Dynamo Full Moon Sportive. Sat 4th July. Glasgow - Dunoon* via OLD Rest and Be Thankful.

Start 9pm in Glasgow, ride west along the Firth of Clyde towards the setting sun, climb the OLD Rest and be Thankful bathed in Full Moonlight, ride south east to Dunoon and the sun rising over the Firth of Clyde at 4.32am. BBQ and Cafe del Mar stylee party. Get the ferry back.

http://dunoondynamo.wordpress.com/

https://www.facebook.com/dunoondynamo

















Sunset over the Firth of Clyde at Helensburgh





The OLD Rest and be Thankful





Sunrise over the Kyles of Bute at Tighnabruich


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> We can discuss further on Saturday - distance no longer really worries me but since the Etape Pennines hills certainly do. I don't doubt I could *probably *do it, but it's the possibility of failing (however faint) that puts me off...


We never did get to have that discussion!

Like I said, if I, with my shonky knee and woolly brain can get over Glenshee from the south then you certainly can! You might have to abandon your usual practice of riding to the start and home from the end, though...


----------



## format (19 Oct 2014)

I'm well keen for the Dynamo. Done some of the route before, and would be quite keen for the longer route, too.


----------



## Rasmus (20 Oct 2014)

@3pistes 

Hell's Glen at 1 am 

Looks like a great event (especially the long route) - I'd sign up in a second if I was still local. I've done the old road up the Rest, and my legs still remember those switchbacks...


----------



## Fubar (20 Oct 2014)

Edwardoka said:


> We never did get to have that discussion!
> 
> Like I said, if I, with my shonky knee and woolly brain can get over Glenshee from the south then you certainly can! You might have to abandon your usual practice of riding to the start and home from the end, though...



I was avoiding that particular conversation... 

If you are planning any training rides I would happily join you, think I would need to conquer some of my fears of these hills before doing them for the first time - though ignorance is bliss! Plus as much as I'm a poor climber I'm a crap descender also, so would probably lose a lot of time clinging onto my brakes going downhill!


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> I was avoiding that particular conversation...
> 
> If you are planning any training rides I would happily join you, think I would need to conquer some of my fears of these hills before doing them for the first time - though ignorance is bliss! Plus as much as I'm a poor climber I'm a crap descender also, so would probably lose a lot of time clinging onto my brakes going downhill!


Pick a climb of about 7%. Ride up it. Ride back down. Repeat until broken!

After my dismaying capitulation when riding up the side of the Tenerife volcano, no climb in Britain holds any fear for me.


----------



## Col5632 (21 Oct 2014)

I'm tempted but would need to do a great deal of training for it and I'm too lazy for that


----------



## tug benson (3 Nov 2014)

Rasmus said:


> I am getting very tempted, and will start to study caledonian sleeper schedules... I'll need to seriously step up my hillclimb training, though.
> 
> Any guesses at when/if the event is likely to sell out? Recommendations for a b&b in Pitlochry?
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is already sold out. Better set my sights on the Lord of the Lochs instead, then.


Done the Lord of the lochs, good sportive with a cracking big climb right after the main food stop.


----------



## tug benson (22 Nov 2014)

Thats me signed up for the sportive again..Bring it on

@3pistes i want a extra large bowl of pasta at the end..£36 or you could always post pictures next year of me doing the Lecht so i can have a new facebook profile picture


----------



## tug benson (7 Dec 2014)

Louch said:


> If you do I'll give it a go


Bumpty bump @Louch I've signed up, you know what you've got to do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Dec 2014)

tug benson said:


> Bumpty bump @Louch I've signed up, you know what you've got to do!!!!!!!!!


Go into hiding?


----------



## Louch (10 Dec 2014)

I know I know, I just ned to work out what I would be doing re getting to start, and getting back to start after finishing


----------



## burndust (10 Dec 2014)

I too fancy giving this a bash...but as I don't drive I've no way of getting there....anyone got a van lol


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Dec 2014)

Louch said:


> I know I know, I just ned to work out what I would be doing re getting to start, and getting back to start after finishing



- Park in Pitlochry, book a hotel/hostel in Aviemore, train back (or ride back)
- Or alternatively, park in Aviemore, book a hotel/hostel in Pitlochry, get the train to Pitlochry the night before.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Dec 2014)

I really want to do the Dunoon moonlight one


----------



## Louch (16 Jan 2015)

Signed up today :S


----------



## Louch (16 Jan 2015)

Tho looking at my weight on the scales at my parents, it's gonna be a bigger ask than I thought to get in the shape to manage this! Challenge accepted


----------



## burndust (22 Jan 2015)

i've rulled this one out....to much of a logistical problem....


----------



## tug benson (23 Jan 2015)

burndust said:


> i've rulled this one out....to much of a logistical problem....


boo boo boo


----------



## burndust (23 Jan 2015)

tug benson said:


> boo boo boo


Yup I know...just cannae get there


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Jan 2015)

I've signed up again. I'm not sure why.............


----------



## Waspie (25 Jan 2015)

I see the organiser is considering putting on an 'adventurecross' style event starting from Glenshee. Would be quite interested in that.
Did my first decent length road ride of the year on Friday, definitely need to get the finger out for the 3 Pistes judging on how tough 75 miles felt. It's amazing how quickly you can lose fitness.


----------



## tug benson (26 Jan 2015)

I'm struggling to do even 25 miles on the bike just now, get a new rear tyre for the bike today so I am hoping to start uping the miles, will also be doing more spin classes to help me out, I must have sweated out 3 stones of sh!t out my system at yesterday's spin class


----------



## burndust (5 Feb 2015)

Looks like this is back on for me....whole load of us from work have entered....i now have a way of getting there....


----------



## burndust (6 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> I'm struggling to do even 25 miles on the bike just now, get a new rear tyre for the bike today so I am hoping to start uping the miles, will also be doing more spin classes to help me out, I must have sweated out 3 stones of sh!t out my system at yesterday's spin class



I always end up surrounded by puddles of sweat after knocking out a session on the spin/wattbike..that's the sign of a good session


----------



## tug benson (7 Feb 2015)

burndust said:


> Looks like this is back on for me....whole load of us from work have entered....i now have a way of getting there....


All aboard the Ash train..


----------



## burndust (7 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> All aboard the Ash train..


And we will be a train...pulling each other along lol....bike back to shop today for replacement wheels...need to get some serious road miles done...and shift some weight for the climbs...what have I let myself in for


----------



## tug benson (7 Feb 2015)

burndust said:


> And we will be a train...pulling each other along lol....bike back to shop today for replacement wheels...need to get some serious road miles done...and shift some weight for the climbs...what have I let myself in for


You'll love it, its a great feeling finishing it. super tough day but worth the pain...we will get a wee ride sorted out when the weather is a bit better, maybe a loop over Sheriffmuir???


----------



## burndust (7 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> You'll love it, its a great feeling finishing it. super tough day but worth the pain...we will get a wee ride sorted out when the weather is a bit better, maybe a loop over Sheriffmuir???


Aye...looking forward to it...finally a goal to focus on....Def up for a run out with you...still never been up there...so would be good to ride with someone who knows it well


----------



## Louch (7 Feb 2015)

I'll join you both , after today I need death by hills


----------



## Louch (28 Apr 2015)

getting close now, booked my hotel tonight


----------



## tug benson (28 Apr 2015)

the Lecht yesterday


----------



## tug benson (28 Apr 2015)

Louch said:


> getting close now, booked my hotel tonight


where you booked into?


----------



## Louch (28 Apr 2015)

Hotel in pitlochry the Saturday and Sunday. I need to find somewhere showing the fa cup final


----------



## tug benson (29 Apr 2015)

plenty pubs will be showing it


----------



## Louch (29 Apr 2015)

Mon the Villa! On the tap water


----------



## tug benson (14 May 2015)

Not long now


----------



## Louch (14 May 2015)

I'll watch that when I get back in, what bits the start of the lecht?


----------



## tug benson (14 May 2015)

Louch said:


> I'll watch that when I get back in, what bits the start of the lecht?


13:20


----------



## Louch (14 May 2015)

Gulp.....


----------



## tug benson (14 May 2015)

Louch said:


> Gulp.....


You can see here the first bit is the hardest part, once by that its ok...
http://www.strava.com/segments/1040221


----------



## Louch (14 May 2015)

yeah looking at it , its the type of hard road I like, can see ahead, places to stop if needed, and I can be in wee gear and just grind up it.


----------



## Louch (15 May 2015)

Looki at their site and their recommended minimum gear ratio, I'm not sure if I have it or not . I really need to get clued up


----------



## Edwardoka (16 May 2015)

Louch said:


> Looki at their site and their recommended minimum gear ratio, I'm not sure if I have it or not . I really need to get clued up


Count the teeth on your small chainring and the biggest cog on your cassette.

I've done two of the pistes and although the final stretch of the Glenshee climb is relentless, you should be able to get up it on a compact. The Cairngorm ski centre only has a couple of sharp ramps.
Can't speak for the Lecht, though.


----------



## tug benson (16 May 2015)

Louch said:


> Looki at their site and their recommended minimum gear ratio, I'm not sure if I have it or not . I really need to get clued up


what year and what kind of Cube bike do you have? don't you have a 11-32 rear cassette


----------



## tug benson (16 May 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Count the teeth on your small chainring and the biggest cog on your cassette.
> 
> I've done two of the pistes and although the final stretch of the Glenshee climb is relentless, you should be able to get up it on a compact. The Cairngorm ski centre only has a couple of sharp ramps.
> *Can't speak for the Lecht, though*.




HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louch (16 May 2015)

2014 cube peloton race. All I can see online is that it is 50/34 . If I'd be better off with a different set up I food get it in to get changed.


----------



## tug benson (16 May 2015)

Louch said:


> 2014 cube peloton race. All I can see online is that it is 50/34 . If I'd be better off with a different set up I food get it in to get changed.


You have a compact, witha 11-32 rear cassette, my TCR is a compact with a 11-28 rear cassette...How the feck are you not destroying me up the hills?


----------



## Louch (16 May 2015)

Cause I'm fat ?


----------



## burndust (16 May 2015)

Tbh my roadie is 28-11 and my CX is 32-11 and the roadie is easier to get up the hills....ok it's about 2kg lighter but the frame is much much stiffer and easier to get the power down

That is when I actually go out....said before one of you 2 say it


----------



## Edwardoka (16 May 2015)

tug benson said:


> HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the whole ride is going to fall into that category for me now tbh


----------



## Louch (16 May 2015)

Least I won't be alone there then


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 May 2015)

I'm gonna have to bail chaps. My mum has recently become very ill and in the scheme of things my time is required elsewhere. I emailed the event organiser and asked for my entry to be deferred to next year, with above reasons stated, and they pretty much said "unfortunately the deadline to deferral passed yesterday". With that kind of treatment i'm thinking i won't be participating ever again. A little compassion doesn't cost much. 

Good luck everyone taking part.


----------



## Louch (24 May 2015)

That's awful @Pedrosanchezo , hope she is on the mend soon. Terrible treatment


----------



## Fubar (28 May 2015)

From their website  :

_*Here are the Met Office 3 day weather forecasts for the 3 ski areas. As you can see below, the windchill for Glenshee is minus three on Sunday morning. The snow is now predicted to fall on Saturday above 700m… that’s just above road level !!!


Don’t be a hero. Prepare for cold and wet weather. If you do get caught in the wet, make use of the ski centre facilities to keep warm, dry off and take hot drinks.


Let’s be honest, we never expected a weather forecast like this for the start of June. We still don’t. Yes it will be cold, yes it will be wet… but will it be sleat or snow or rain???


We are putting a snow contingency plan together, with extra warm dry places as muster points. We will post full details on here and at Saturday registration.


Under Police advice, a recent sportive on these roads was rerouted to lower ground. This weekend’s forecast is not as bad as then, and our options for rerouting are limited. Dance to whatever sun god you worship.*_

Enjoy people! Ride Safe.


----------



## tug benson (28 May 2015)

Bring, It. On


----------



## arranandy (28 May 2015)

Best of luck to you all


----------



## Louch (28 May 2015)

Was nice knowing you all


----------



## Fubar (28 May 2015)

Seriously if the weather is that bad take it easy on the decents - not worth risking it.


----------



## Louch (28 May 2015)

Not worried about descents, always take my time in the wet. It's the climbs when frozen that concern me. I'll admit it, IV packed full winter kit to be on safe side if needed


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2015)

Better to overheat on the climbs than freeze to death on the descents. Especially considering the feed stations are at the summits! Plenty of time to cool down and start shivering, before the descent even starts!
Wind looks sh*t and the temp looks worse. If it's wet then it will not be pleasant. #layers

Good luck guys


----------



## Col5632 (29 May 2015)

Bloody hell that's cold, take it easy out there guys


----------



## tug benson (29 May 2015)

taking full winter kit, nealry June and still in winter clothes...dam you climate change


----------



## tug benson (29 May 2015)

i survived the 2013 tour of the borders and that day went down in history, people well tell their grand kids about it....A wee cycle around the ski stations of Scotland will be a walk in the park


----------



## tug benson (29 May 2015)

Forecast last updated on Friday 29th May 2015 at 7:17am

SUNDAY 31st MAY

HOW WINDY? (ON THE MUNROS)

Low confidence in this forecast: Southeasterly 40-50mph. Then after a lull, westerly 30mph.

EFFECT OF WIND ON YOU?

Intermittently difficult walking conditions on higher areas; severe wind chill.

HOW WET?

Intermittent snow.

Initially rain, or snow above 1100m. Then as steady precipitation clears, a dusting of snow to or below 600m. Then through afternoon, hail and snow showers, with risk thunder.

CLOUD ON THE HILLS?

Often covering higher summits

Cloud extensive across higher areas morning, and perhaps into afternoon. Then most summits intermittently clearing, but near showers cloud base dropping to 600 to 800m.

CHANCE OF CLOUD FREE MUNROS?

40%

SUNSHINE AND AIR CLARITY?

Bursts of sunshine will spread northeastwards, and visibility become excellent (times of changes uncertain).

HOW COLD? (AT 900M)

2 or 3C, temporarily 0 or -1C.

FREEZING LEVEL

Varied; temporarily below 900m as general precipitation clears; but often 1250m.

PLANNING OUTLOOK

All mountain areas of Britain from Saturday 30th May 2015

Frequently very cold until about next Wednesday, with precipitation at some stage on most mountain areas more or less daily - falling as a mix of heavy showers and periods of constant precipitation. There will also be thunder. As the cold weather continues, mainly on the Scottish Highlands, there remains considerable snow cover, this blocking access to some routes. There are strong indications of a reversal in weather pattern around the middle of next week, with pressure building in the vicinity of Britain, to bring increasingly fine, and later in the week warm weather


----------



## Col5632 (29 May 2015)

tug benson said:


> Forecast last updated on Friday 29th May 2015 at 7:17am
> 
> SUNDAY 31st MAY
> 
> ...



Pretty horrible then


----------



## burndust (29 May 2015)

Good luck guys I look forward to seeing the strava results @tug benson and @Louch


----------



## tug benson (29 May 2015)

Strava will be the least of my worries, I've been off my work since Tuesday as I've tore a muscle in my back, it's getting better now, plus I've not put the miles in or the climbs this year so it's going to be a tough day..Sunday's ride will just be about surviving ....then getting blind drunk


----------



## burndust (29 May 2015)

tug benson said:


> Strava will be the least of my worries, I've been off my work since Tuesday as I've tore a muscle in my back, it's getting better now, plus I've not put the miles in or the climbs this year so it's going to be a tough day..Sunday's ride will just be about surviving ....then getting blind drunk


Arrgh injurys nightmare enjoy the day dude


----------



## Edwardoka (29 May 2015)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I'm gonna have to bail chaps. My mum has recently become very ill and in the scheme of things my time is required elsewhere. I emailed the event organiser and asked for my entry to be deferred to next year, with above reasons stated, and they pretty much said "unfortunately the deadline to deferral passed yesterday". With that kind of treatment i'm thinking i won't be participating ever again. A little compassion doesn't cost much.
> 
> Good luck everyone taking part.


Sorry to hear, dude - Jimmy mentioned it earlier. Pretty terrible treatment you've received given the extenuating circumstances. Hope things are looking up soon.


----------



## Edwardoka (29 May 2015)

If it weren't for the IT band I'd be all over the climbs like a rash even with the bad weather but I don't have the luxury of form.
I'll still have the garmin loaded up with segment waypoints but only so that I know how far from the tops I am. (Particularly the Lecht.) Not interested in beating any times.
Sunday is going to be a day of grit, pain and suffering.





(And ibuprofen. Lots and lots of ibuprofen.)
(Wish I had something stronger.)


----------



## Louch (29 May 2015)

I know you have both said otherwise before, but I think Sunday's safest bet is looking out for one another and getting around given the conditions. Given you are both injured I may just keep up


----------



## tug benson (29 May 2015)

Sunday is going to be epic


----------



## Louch (30 May 2015)

I have woken up feeling very optimistic. It's only rain so legs are going on show.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 May 2015)

Louch said:


> I have woken up feeling very optimistic. It's only rain so legs are going on show.


The words of a man who has never tried to revive his legs after a long, cold, wet descent only to find that they don't work any more!


----------



## Louch (30 May 2015)

you start being positive or im not giving you our bottle cage!


----------



## Edwardoka (30 May 2015)

Louch said:


> you start being positive or im not giving you our bottle cage!


That WAS me being positive 

I was giving you sage advice borne of painful experience!


----------



## Waspie (30 May 2015)

Good luck all. After comparing the weather forecast for today and tomorrow I decided to go out for a big cycle today instead of braving the elements on the 3 pistes. Stuff rule 5. And rule 9.


----------



## tug benson (31 May 2015)

F#cking epic ride....never again


----------



## burndust (31 May 2015)

tug benson said:


> F#cking epic ride....never again


How'd it go?....


----------



## tug benson (31 May 2015)

burndust said:


> How'd it go?....


Hard as hell, the wind up the lecht was bonkers, it's was pissing down for the first 75 miles, then we had a monster head wind all the way from the lecht to the cairngorm climb...felt good but my times will be poor as the wind destroyed me


----------



## burndust (31 May 2015)

tug benson said:


> Hard as hell, the wind up the lecht was bonkers, it's was pissing down for the first 75 miles, then we had a monster head wind all the way from the lecht to the cairngorm climb...felt good but my times will be poor as the wind destroyed me


Major major kudos for getting through it...hope louch made it too....theres always the etape royale in September lol


----------



## tug benson (31 May 2015)

He got swept up by the broom wagon, the wind when he hit the lecht was crazy strong and he wasn't wanting to risk, the nutter done the ride in bib shorts


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2015)

Girl a few doors along from me completed it. Sounds pretty horrendous. Tough enough ride even in perfect conditions but wind & rain must have made it impossible for some. Well done to all who gave it their best shot.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jun 2015)

Brutal. One of the most challenging days on a bike I've ever had. Only beat the cutoff at the finish because the woman at the Lecht feed station told me that the broom wagon was 20 minutes away (apparently it was actually 50) which put the Fear into me.

Never again.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (1 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Brutal. One of the most challenging days on a bike I've ever had. Only beat the cutoff at the finish because the woman at the Lecht feed station told me that the broom wagon was 20 minutes away (apparently it was actually 50) which put the Fear into me.
> 
> Never again.



Aye, Jamie said that last year!


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

it was an epic day on the bike. started as a 3 but I was soon left to my own ride. really enjoyed the route even in the rain. the climb up to glenshee was a proper test, steep, riding through the low cloud and was baltic at the top. the descent made up for it as was a stunning run of road after that until the hill before the lecht. 

stopped in at the bottom of the lecht food stop but they only had unripe bananas , so headed for the lecht and the wind had my doing 5/6 mph on the flat. started the lecht but got as far as the hotel before I was getting blown about, so walked up the steep start.started cycling again at the car park , but then as i climbed the second half, wind was blowing me all over the road, to the point where when I got blown across the road and onto the grass. when I got to the top the broom bus was there, so I took the cautious approach and went in the bus than keep cycling on, as cycling myself in that, if I had got blown off properly could have been ages before I was spotted, and had no signal to ring for help. 

proper proper respect to anyone who cycled a/ the Lecht and B/ the full distance. even doing 2/3 of the route as my second highest day of climbing on the bike, and those where some really brutal bumps along the way. I have zero regrets about stepping off,my form was good as i went around, and I felt I had the distance left in me. 

definitely a ride for the mountain goats. not the chubby sprinters like me


----------



## burndust (1 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> it was an epic day on the bike. started as a 3 but I was soon left to my own ride. really enjoyed the route even in the rain. the climb up to glenshee was a proper test, steep, riding through the low cloud and was baltic at the top. the descent made up for it as was a stunning run of road after that until the hill before the lecht.
> 
> stopped in at the bottom of the lecht food stop but they only had unripe bananas , so headed for the lecht and the wind had my doing 5/6 mph on the flat. started the lecht but got as far as the hotel before I was getting blown about, so walked up the steep start.started cycling again at the car park , but then as i climbed the second half, wind was blowing me all over the road, to the point where when I got blown across the road and onto the grass. when I got to the top the broom bus was there, so I took the cautious approach and went in the bus than keep cycling on, as cycling myself in that, if I had got blown off properly could have been ages before I was spotted, and had no signal to ring for help.
> 
> ...


sensible choice louch


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Brutal. One of the most challenging days on a bike I've ever had. Only beat the cutoff at the finish because the woman at the Lecht feed station told me that the broom wagon was 20 minutes away (apparently it was actually 50) which put the Fear into me.
> 
> Never again.


We saw you going for it up the cairngorm climb, I said to the girlfriend, look at this guy he must be feeling good he is climbing on his drops, drove by you and your face looked utter pain.....I tried to find you at the end but I couldn't find you


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jun 2015)

tug benson said:


> We saw you going for it up the cairngorm climb, I said to the girlfriend, look at this guy he must be feeling good he is climbing on his drops, drove by you and your face looked utter pain.....I tried to find you at the end but I couldn't find you


Yeah I had nothing left, alternating between climbing out of the saddle and riding the drops just to ease shoulder pain. Some cheeky sod attacked in the car park after following me most of the way up.

When I left about 80 minutes after finishing (to avoid snow showers) there were still people on the lower stretches of the climb whose faces could be described as pictures of pure suffering.


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

so......next year? LOL


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> so......next year? LOL


Yeah.......on you go. I'll cheer you on from my nice warm house again!


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2015)

Wee County Branch


----------



## Waspie (1 Jun 2015)

Some brave clothing choices there! Short fingered gloves, bare knees.
Well done everyone on getting round, it was hard enough last year in good conditions. 
I'm not regretting wimping out at all.


----------



## burndust (1 Jun 2015)

tug benson said:


> Wee County Branch


god thats a scary looking bunch...lol....thats the before where's the after


----------



## burndust (1 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah.......on you go. I'll cheer you on from my nice warm house again!


Mo with the amount of climbing you do in a week i reckon you could manage this no probs


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2015)

Waspie said:


> Some brave clothing choices there! Short fingered gloves, bare knees.
> Well done everyone on getting round, it was hard enough last year in good conditions.
> I'm not regretting wimping out at all.


Aye the sunglasses i was wearing at the start were very optimistic....from very early on i was regretting not going for full winter bib, the road from the first climb to Kirkmichael was soaking, the spray when wheel hugging was like taking a cold shower, pretty much from the Bridge of brown climb the roads were dry, but we were getting battered by crazy winds at the point


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

My bottom half felt warm , it was top half and fingers that felt it. Except on glenshee where I had to stop and take scull cap off as head was boiling up. Got a lot of on road kudos for going for shorts, and my new velotoze kept my feet bone dry.


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2015)

@Louch being famous...they clouds look angry and thats where we are heading


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

Can you stick that on fb for me please to steal


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> so......next year? LOL


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

If , and if it's a big if, I can get below 14 stone I'd try it again. Very unlikely 

@Edwardoka - I believe you are due me a postal order when we next meet, that or some new fangled electronic payment


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> If , and if it's a big if, I can get below 14 stone I'd try it again. Very unlikely
> 
> @Edwardoka - I believe you are due me a postal order when we next meet, that or some new fangled electronic payment


I paid you in hugs 


(j/k, how's easiest for you?)


----------



## Col5632 (1 Jun 2015)

What's payment for?


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

Probably PayPal, as I'm not accepting 3.50 a hug as a fair trade lol


----------



## Louch (1 Jun 2015)

Col5632 said:


> What's payment for?


bought him a bottle cage as his was about to snap when he was on his way up


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2015)

Doing my thing with @Morin


who needs to be a 8 stone mountain goat to do these events????


----------



## burndust (1 Jun 2015)

Check that big grin oot


----------



## Louch (2 Jun 2015)

He was probably singing at this point


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Jun 2015)

Col5632 said:


> What's payment for?


Nothing suspicious here - he got me a bottle cage from Escape Route (the same place I got my gear cable replaced that time in 2004 when it snapped in the middle of nowhere)

@Louch Send me a message (probably via FB as my phone is crap) with the details good sir!

(Edited because typing while distracted leads to gobbledegook)


----------



## Col5632 (2 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Nothing suspicious here - he got me a bottle cage from Escape Route (the same place I got my gear cable replaced that time in 2004 when it snapped in the middle of nowhere)
> 
> @Louch Send me a message (probably via FB as my phone is crap) with the details good sir!
> 
> (Edited because typing while distracted leads to gobbledegook)



I thought it was a bet, but then realised nobody would bet on that event in that weather


----------



## Louch (2 Jun 2015)

And since he finished and I didn't, I'd have had to come up with a silly bet to be getting cash off him lol


----------



## burndust (2 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> And since he finished and I didn't, I'd have had to come up with a silly bet to be getting cash off him lol


how about most miles completed in bib shorts


----------



## Louch (2 Jun 2015)

burndust said:


> how about most miles completed in bib shorts


Then I probably came 3rd outta 529 on that one lol


----------



## tug benson (5 Jun 2015)

Oh sh!t.....Guess what i've signed up for again next year


----------



## burndust (5 Jun 2015)

Lunatic


----------



## Louch (5 Jun 2015)

Glad I didn't make any offers of solidarity re 2016


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> Glad I didn't make any offers of solidarity re 2016


I couldn't possibly leave the dog all that time


----------



## Louch (5 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I couldn't possibly leave the dog all that time


I'll watch the dog for you.


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Jun 2015)

tug benson said:


> Oh sh!t.....Guess what i've signed up for again next year


You foooooool!


----------



## tug benson (6 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> You foooooool!


you know you want to join me


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Jun 2015)

tug benson said:


> you know you want to join me


Future participation in any event more strenuous than "gentle" firmly depends upon how I get on this week, never mind "bastard hard, vindictive and openly sadistic". If I survive the raid then I'll think about it :-p


----------



## Twilkes (18 Jun 2015)

I'm thinking of aiming for this next year, not sure about my bike though. Kona Dew hybrid with trekking bars, list weight about 13kg, 700x28 Conti Gatorskin tyres, 28/38/48 front ring with a 11-34 Megarange on the back (next gear up from the 34 is a 26). It's not slow, but it's not zippy, especially up the hills which could make all the difference on this route. I would probably switch the Gators for GP 4 Seasons as I never quite trust them on fast/wet corners.

I got round Arran in 4.5 hours, about 25 minutes of that was resting, and with 5kg of kit and water in a pannier which I likely wouldn't need to carry. So looking to come in under 9 hours - what's the cut off time for the 3 Pistes?


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jun 2015)

Twilkes said:


> I'm thinking of aiming for this next year, not sure about my bike though. Kona Dew hybrid with trekking bars, list weight about 13kg, 700x28 Conti Gatorskin tyres, 28/38/48 front ring with a 11-34 Megarange on the back (next gear up from the 34 is a 26). It's not slow, but it's not zippy, especially up the hills which could make all the difference on this route. I would probably switch the Gators for GP 4 Seasons as I never quite trust them on fast/wet corners.
> 
> I got round Arran in 4.5 hours, about 25 minutes of that was resting, and with 5kg of kit and water in a pannier which I likely wouldn't need to carry. So looking to come in under 9 hours - what's the cut off time for the 3 Pistes?


The organisers were pretty flexible this year, I think a few poor souls rolled in several hours after the originally stated cut-off time and they were still given a finish time. I was just over 9 hours (but could have taken an hour off that if I hadn't faffed about at rest stops)
There was a guy doing it on an ellipti-go and he made it; I don't think your bike would be a major issue.


----------



## Twilkes (20 Jun 2015)

Thanks - I was reading through the thread, about how some folk thought it was the most difficult ride they ever did, the toughest climbs they'd ever done, and yet still managed it six and a half hours.   So reading that makes me feel better.

And after looking it up, I also now want an Ellipti-go.


----------



## Louch (26 Aug 2015)

Just seen this, why would you rush around Arran


----------



## Twilkes (26 Aug 2015)

Louch said:


> Just seen this, why would you rush around Arran


 
Because Ive been there lots of times and I know what it looks like. 

Seriously though (although I was serious) unless I'm camping/touring I generally use cycling as a means to get from A to B, or as a fitness tool. I also quite like the 'trance zone' that comes from focusing on staying near the limit.


----------



## Louch (26 Aug 2015)

knowing what it looks like is good reason to go slower and enjoy her.


----------



## tug benson (9 Sep 2015)




----------



## Edwardoka (9 Sep 2015)

tug benson said:


>



Fantastic video, made better by the complete absence of me


----------



## Col5632 (10 Sep 2015)

tug benson said:


>




Looks like a great event


----------



## Louch (5 Oct 2015)

Documentary is to be on near end of November I was told by Alan of the 3 pistes organisers yesterday


----------



## 3pistes (10 Dec 2015)

Adventure show broadcast is this Sunday BBC 2 @ 8pm.

here's the trailer http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03blccz


----------



## tug benson (10 Dec 2015)

Not holding my breath that i'll be on it, i never make the pictures or stuff like that, @Louch did get interviewed at the start line and the women in purple you see talking to the camera we spent a bit of time cycling with her and you see some shots of her cycling so i'm hoping for a for a wee bit of fame...


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Dec 2015)

I really hope I don't appear on it. My outfit that day was ridiculous and I looked ashen-faced and drawn on the Lecht (saying nowt about Cairn Gorm)


----------

